# sears gamefisher



## buffdadjj (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi all New here just joined this great forum. Just got around to doing somthing with this boat.

I inherited my Uncles 12 ft lowe jon-boat ( let the 14' go at auction stupid me) but anyway it has a 3hp sears game fisher motor I don't think it was used only a couple times it has been sitting for a number of years I would like to try to fire it up.Does it need to be in the water for me to run it and work on it? any help or advice would be much appreciated.
Thanks! joe


----------



## ober51 (Jul 21, 2009)

buffdadjj said:


> Hi all New here just joined this great forum. Just got around to doing somthing with this boat.
> 
> I inherited my Uncles 12 ft lowe jon-boat ( let the 14' go at auction stupid me) but anyway it has a 3hp sears game fisher motor I don't think it was used only a couple times it has been sitting for a number of years I would like to try to fire it up.Does it need to be in the water for me to run it and work on it? any help or advice would be much appreciated.
> Thanks! joe



Yes, put it in water. I am assuming its water cooled, so if you don't it will fry that bad boy right up. Before you do that, I would check the motor over, change any lower unit oil, maybe clean the carbs, and other things I am sure people on here can tell you more about. I dont know much about outboards, but I like to provide some information to people so they arent chomping at the bit to get a response.


----------



## ben2go (Jul 21, 2009)

Nope.It has an air cooled power head and water cooled exhaust and column.Should you run it in water,yes.You should only need to pull the flywheel and check the points gap,install a new spark plug,and clean the carb.If it runs,check the holes on the back of the column for water mist.If there is a fine mist or spray,the impeller is in good condition.Also check the lower unit oil.If it looks milky to gray,there's a bad seal.I would change both seals and the impeller,it's all gotta come apart anyway.Check ebay for a service manual.I will help if I can.Where are you located?


----------



## buffdadjj (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all your help I live in Southwest Ohio.


----------



## mErcMaN1o9 (Aug 14, 2009)

No its an aircooled engine no water is needed but it is a good idea to always run it thru water i have a1994 gamefisher 3hp.


----------



## dougdad (Aug 14, 2009)

CAUTION !! IF you run it to long out of water it will heat up the lower unit (which acts as a muffler) and melt the water impeller which pumps the water that cools the lower unit. The cooling process of the lower unit also has some cooling affect on the powerhead block which is exposed to the water. I made that mistake personaly and had to rebuild the lower unit and the melted rubber was a mess to clean up to say it nicely.


----------



## WaltonsMountain (Aug 21, 2009)

How much are these bad boys worth? I can pick one up from a guy for $275 (5hp).... model no:217-585431 he says as far as he knows there's nothing wrong with her. Unfortunately, its on the internet and no way to see it run myself until its in my hands and paid for. Parts easy to come by? Good deal or no? Any help would be appreciated.....


----------



## ben2go (Aug 21, 2009)

$275 is about right for a good running motor in good condition.


----------



## njTom (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a 3hp and a 9.9hp. here is how to tell who manufactured what models.This will help in getting parts.

Identify Outboard Manufacturer by Sears Model Number Prefix
(First Three Numbers followed by a period Identify Manufacturer)
Prefix Brand Name Years Sold Outboard Manufacturer 
???. Motorgo 1914 - 1927 Lockwood-Ash 
M Motorgo 1928 - 1932 Caille Motors 
???. Motorgo 1932 Muncie Gear Works 
217. Sears - Ted Williams - Gamefisher 1968 - 1986 Eska 
225. Gamefisher 1987 - 1996 Force 
298. Gamefisher 19?? - 19?? Tanaka 
369. Sears - Gamefisher 19?? - 19?? ? 
550. Waterwitch 1938 - 1940 Johnson 
???. Waterwitch 1933 - 1937 Muncie Gear Works 
571. Waterwitch 1936 - 1945 Kissel Industries 
571. Elgin 1946 - 1960 West Bend 
574. Elgin - Sears - Ted Williams 1959 - 1969 McCulloch 
582. Sears Simpson (Canada) 1965 - 1968 Clinton


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 21, 2009)

> How much are these bad boys worth? I can pick one up from a guy for $275 (5hp).... model



id personally stay away from any sears motors unless you get a great deal on eone. had 3 and theyve all been problem childs. poor design but thats just my openion


----------



## dougdad (Sep 1, 2009)

ditto, I 'd stay away too, they are a pain, picky, hard to find parts for. If you can't hear and see it run don't buy it.


----------

